# Opinions on the .454 Casull



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been tossing around the idea of upgrading to a .454.  I currently own a S&W 629 classic in .44 mag and a Ruger Redhawk in .41 mag.   I'm just curious of the recoil differences between the .44 and .454 and does the added performance really make a difference on deer and hogs?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a Smith & Wesson 629 and A Ruger Super Blackhawk with Magnaport's Predator Package. I am not as young as I once was, but while I can endure full house .44 Magnum loads, I find .44 specials convert my backup Bear guns to "fun guns". Had a chance to travel to South Carolina several years ago and purchase a large stock of .44 specials from the widow of a shooting buddy who passed suddenly, leaving behind a stash of ammo that would make most of us envious. Never regretted acquiring those .44 specials, or some other rounds, like .38 super. I've seen what a .44 magnum does to a 350 pound bruin. I don't feel the need for .454's , .460's, or 500's. If I owned a .454 I'd likely use .45 long Colt ammo to make it enjoyable. I've fired all the above calibers. Not willing to pay to be tormented. I've been to Alaska twice, perfectly comfortable with the Predator and full house Magnum loads. It's heavy enough to make that kind of power manageable, even for a old man with arthritus.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Michael!  I may just put the money into a new .44 mag SuperBlack Hawk to replace the one I sold a few years ago.


----------



## 1022 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just started shooting the new SBH my wife gave me for Christmas last year,and I too feel no need for more power especially for deer or hogs I have yet to try the 44 specials but I plan to really soon.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Shakey how do you like that Taurus? I'm in the process of purchasing one for general purpose work so I can scope/red dot my redhawk .41.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 30, 2012)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Hey Shakey how do you like that Taurus? I'm in the process of purchasing one for general purpose work so I can scope/red dot my redhawk .41.



"general purpose"? They are loud and obnoxious!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok general purpose was a bad description.  But it'll be the gun that I carry as a back up while bow hunting and the gun I carry when scouting areas prone to hold hogs.  I can deal with loud and obnoxious cause its not gonna be a plinker anyway.


----------



## chuckdog (Apr 1, 2012)

I believe the .454 chambered Super Redhawk to be one of the best revolvers that I've owned. If I'm going to shoot a big bore magnum the .454 is my choice. I'm a fan of the .452 sized bullet too. the Ruger and the Casull were meant for each other.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 3, 2012)

If you are looking at the 454.  I would look at a Bfr. From what I have researched the quality is superior to a ruger.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 3, 2012)

I've had two .454 Raging Bulls - my wife even likes them - now, that being said, I've been using the Winchester 250 grain and the Hornady 240 grain XTP's, we had some 300 grain loads, and they were very harsh out of my 6.5".

Using BVAC 300 grain .45LC bear protection loads, the 6.5" feels like a .38 Special.  

Still, it's not a caliber for everyone - particularly the ammo cost, just over $1 per shot for the affordable stuff.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 3, 2012)

My biggest concern with the .454 is the recoil aspect! I have some issues with my hands and wrists and am not sure how well I could tolerate it.


----------



## Craig Knight (Apr 3, 2012)

After having 44's, 454's, 460's, and the almighty 500, the srh's in 44 and 454 are the ones I kept. It's fun to shoot with long colts and has more than enough stopping power when loaded with 300 grain soft or hollow points for anything in the lower 48 . It's a slight handful with hot loads or buffalo bore ammo but its no wrist breaker , the boom is worse to me than the recoil.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 3, 2012)

Had a Freedom Arms chambered in .454. Was everything I always thought it would be. Due to the aches and pains associate with old age creeping in, I now I choose to hunt with a couple of Bisleys chambered in .45 Colt. If you handload, that's all you need around here...at least it's all I need.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 4, 2012)

The .454 Casull (SRH) I owned resides with one of my Bear Hunting Buddies 

I'd put the .454 slightly under or near par with the ability to rubberize my arm much like my .444 Marlin (BFR) 

Knock Down power on the Fire End for sure...

*V*


----------



## Sniper Bob (Apr 4, 2012)

The .454 Casull is not for the recoil flinch inclined shooter. A quote: The .454 generates almost 5 times the recoil of the .45 Long Colt, and about 75% more recoil energy than the .44 Magnum. (See the Handgun Recoil Table for specifics.) It is way out of the class of all but the most experienced and recoil tolerant shooters.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Apr 4, 2012)

Having said that...I am not a large man...and I love mine!!! I am 5'8 and 165 lbs. the  link from above quote:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/454casull.htm


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2012)

I know opinions and mileage may vary, but I've had the opportunity to shoot a lot of different wheel gun calibers and in my experience, I would rank them this way from worst to most manageable recoil.

.460
.454
.500
.480
.44 Mag

All but the .454 were Smith and Wessons, the .454 was a Taurus.


----------



## 1022 (Apr 5, 2012)

cddogfan1 said:


> If you are looking at the 454.  I would look at a Bfr. From what I have researched the quality is superior to a ruger.



UH what is a BFR?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 5, 2012)

1022 said:


> UH what is a BFR?




If I'm not mistaken BFR is defined as Big Frame Revolver on the Magnum Research website.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input on the recoil factor. I broke my hand several years ago and it limits my ability to shoot the big boomers. It would have been a bad experience to have put a lot of money in a setup that I couldn't enjoy!


----------



## Dub (Apr 13, 2012)

Biggest Finest Revolver


----------



## bcraig (Apr 13, 2012)

Had one over 20 years ago,was a Finely made gun but the recoil was horrendous!
I had to wear a Light cotton glove so when it rolled in the hand it would not cut me !
Killed quite a few deer with 44 Mags and see absolutely no use for a 454 Casull !
Just my oppinion But I would get either a 45 Colt or a 44 mag,cheaper,recoils less and will kill deer just fine.

Craig


----------



## MaBel (May 7, 2012)

The .454 in a Super Redhawk is very manageable. It's not something you'll likely shoot 100 round in one sitting with, but it's not that bad in a Ruger. I'm as comfortable shooting one of those as I am shooting a 29 Smith loaded with magnums. If you want to plink then get some .45 Colt rounds for it. I prefer a .45 to any .44. I have zero interest in a .50 caliber anything.

If you're going to enjoy shooting any caliber other than a 9mm or .22 rimfire, then you'll need to get into loading your own. The recoil of any of them is easier on me, and much less painful than the cost of factory ammo for them.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 7, 2012)

Sniper Bob said:


> The .454 Casull is not for the recoil flinch inclined shooter. A quote: The .454 generates almost 5 times the recoil of the .45 Long Colt, and about 75% more recoil energy than the .44 Magnum. (See the Handgun Recoil Table for specifics.) It is way out of the class of all but the most experienced and recoil tolerant shooters.





X's 2


----------



## pnome (May 7, 2012)

The Winchester .250gr super x factory loads for .454 are easier to handle and still plenty bad medicine.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 8, 2012)

Love the load!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 2, 2012)

If ya don't mind the buck, the 454 carries outstanding energy and numbers out where it counts. It's very very efficient in it's bullet size and number. That said, she can be a bit of a wrist wrencher.

If you dont reload? You're looking at a fairly pricey bullet.

Personally I have not ran across a situation yet my 44 mag cannot handle.

If you're looking for something bigger than a 44 mag but concerned with recoil? I got a super redhawk in 480 ruger from a real close friend here on GON and I tell ya right now.... thats a decision I have not regretted on little bit. Wonderful revolver with a big fat heavy bullet that doesn't break your wrist. Now granted she's got more recoil than the 44 mag.... she doesn't have near as much as the 454. And I still have the benefit of 325 plus grain bullets hitting with serious authority.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive often wondered about the .480 but they are a bit hard to find both the weapon and the ammo.   Ive recently acquired a ruger SBH hunter in .44 mag with a 7.5 in barrel. I think itll be my go to gun for now.


----------



## PopPop (Jun 2, 2012)

The 454 Super Redhawk is an awesome combo, a bit ugly but awesome for sure. The 454 will kill an armadillo, above or below ground!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 5, 2012)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Ive often wondered about the .480 but they are a bit hard to find both the weapon and the ammo.   Ive recently acquired a ruger SBH hunter in .44 mag with a 7.5 in barrel. I think itll be my go to gun for now.



I think your go to gun for now will more than be enough to keep you very happy in the hand gun hunting world. 44 mags are very popular and not hard to find factory ammo for. And trust me they have plenty of stopping power. I shot a 6pt. with one of my 44 mags last season. High shouldered him at around 65yds. He dropped like a toilet seat never to get up again. I was shooting factory 240gr hornaday XTPs. I mention him because it was my longest shot last year. 

I Killed 3 last year with that load in the 44 mag. and 3 last year with the 480. Couldn't really tell which ones were the deadest. Only difference I can tell you is high shoulder shots with the 44 mag. dont get exit wounds as to where the 480 leaves an exit you can see daylight through.

Both of the revolvers are Rugers, both have 7.5" barrels.
Handguns are like doritos though..... Hard to have just one.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

LanceColeman said:


> Handguns are like doritos though..... Hard to have just one.



Amen to that!   I grew up as a rifle hunter and by the looke of it a collector also.  Now that Handguns and bows are becoming the center of attention the same behavior is following suit there as well!


----------



## Boot (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey dieseldawg. I hunt with the same gun, in 44 mag as well. Mine loves 300gr xtp's.  It shoots well with 240's, but at 100yds, it'll lay out 2" groups with the 300's all day.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Boot!!  Im waiting on a scope at the moment but the 300's and the 240 xtp's are on my list to try along with Winchester platinum tips and Hornadys flextipped bullets


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Not to steal SCDiesels thread. But what of the Hornady leverlution 225gr in ruger pistols 44 mag? anyone tried this?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jun 6, 2012)

LanceColeman said:


> Not to steal SCDiesels thread. But what of the Hornady leverlution 225gr in ruger pistols 44 mag? anyone tried this?



No problem!! Kinda curious about them also.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 7, 2012)

1022 said:


> UH what is a BFR?



This is a BFR "Big Fram Revolver" (Aka Biggest Finest Revolver". 







The model posted above shoots the 444 Marlin rifle cartrige, the same as the rifle pctured a custom 1971 Marlin 444s.

They come in many configurations (44 Mag, .454 Casull, 45/70, 450m etc.) - The one below with a custom 1970 444 Marlin is in .500 S&W Magnum - 






They come in standard and long cylinders, as the long cylinder accomodates larger bullets...






Happy Shooting...

*V*


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 7, 2012)

I could be wrong here but aren't BFRs a part of the Magnum Research company? I've not heard a bad review on them yet.


----------



## doofus (Jun 30, 2012)

i love my taurus ragin bull in 454..with the pachmeyer decelerator grips on it plus the fact that it's ported up front with that heavy under lug barrel...recoil is not longer a concern...but it sure does bark loud.


----------



## usmc2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

x2 for the Ruger SRH, I absolutely love my 7.5 inch barrel.  Little known fact: get a competent gunsmith to cut the cylinder for moon clips and you can shoot 45 acp/gap out of them also.


----------

